
Show HN: A podcast for software engineers struggling at work amid Covid 19 - azzen
https://veamly.co/podcast
======
azzen
Hey guys, we recently launched a brand new podcast around engineering
productivity and wellbeing during this pandemic especially. Season 1 is
available on your favorite podcast platform. Your feedback and guest requests
will be super helpful as we are currently prepping for season 2. Thanks!

